

Sex Ed That Turns Boys into Men - sarika008
https://medium.com/bright/sex-ed-that-turns-boys-into-men-ede65ca6e263?section=%5Bobject%20Object%5D

======
thsealienbstrds
I think the general concept is good, very good. This could be a huge factor in
solving the problem of bullying. But I fear that this is also a program that
goes to the extreme to 'fix boys'. For instance: notice that one of the
arguments is about solving sexual health problems for women, while we started
with solving sexual health problems for guys. It also appears the boys have a
more 'positive' perception of sexual health, masculinity and homosexuality?
Tell me who is anybody to judge what a positive perception of masculinity is?
And if we're going that far: why is femininity not on that list as well? What,
boys can't have perceptions of femininity while girls are free to define what
parts of masculinity are toxic, even? Finally, that last paragraph is a bit
cringe-worthy. They've successfully managed to make that boy believe that the
end of his relationship is all his fault instead of, you know, teaching him
'relationships' just don't last when you're that young, regardless of how you
behave.

------
lightlyused
Sounds sort of like Our Whole Lives:
[http://www.uua.org/re/owl](http://www.uua.org/re/owl)

